# Brighter Christmas For All Our Ht Families



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just Making Sure Everyone Is Aware Of This Thread Under Slot Car Swap And Sell Forum. If You Have Anything, And I Mean Anything Especially Money Gathering Dust You Might Want To Chip In. It Will Go A Long Way To This End. Some Are Having Trouble Making The Magic Happen At Our Favorite Time Of Year. I Believe They Are Looking For People That Could Use A Boost As Well. Dan


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

kiwidave said:


> I'm in!!!


Thanks Kiwi :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Know What Some Of You Are Thinking. My $5 Won`t Make A Difference. Not True! It Would Buy 20 Pounds Of Potatoes. (potatos?) Here In Missouri Anyway. Sweet Potatoes Are On Sale Here For $.39 A Pound. When You Put Those Potatoes In Your Mouth On Christmas It Will Haunt You That You Didn`t Send That $5. I`m Trying To Save You From That. Still Plenty Of Time To Roll Up Those Pennies And Cash Them In. Merry Christmas. (or Whatever You Celebrate To Be Politically Correct.)
If Every Hobby Talker That Read This Would Send $5 It Would Buy A Boatload Of Potatoes! You Don`t Need To Post It, Just Send It.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Just Making Sure Everyone Is Aware Of This Thread Under Slot Car Swap And Sell Forum. If You Have Anything, And I Mean Anything Especially Money Gathering Dust You Might Want To Chip In. It Will Go A Long Way To This End. Some Are Having Trouble Making The Magic Happen At Our Favorite Time Of Year. I Believe They Are Looking For People That Could Use A Boost As Well. Dan


bump :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys for doing this. 

I need to say this because not so long ago I was on the verge of needing assistance. I was off work for nearly 2.5 years due to cancer and treatment and I spent 6 months of that time looking for work during my recovery.

I finally landed a great job which unfortunately is not permanent full time. I thank the Lord above that I am able to trade and pick up shifts so that nearly every week I'm either have full time hours, or I'm darn close. I have a rather large debt to clear but I'm getting there. 

I don't need any assistance at this time(I purchased my Christmas gifts for the kids and family throughout the year this time), but knowing you guys are there to help those that do, fills me with pride. I am very frugal with my slot dollars as they are from birthday money and from selling my customs, so I can't afford to give here, but rest assured I do volunteer my time and have some local assistance groups who receive funds whenever I can supply them.

Please understand this is why I try and whittle prices down when buying from you guys and why I prefer to stay away from e-bay! I prefer to trade when I can. 

Anyhow... Thanks again, and God Bless!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Plymouth, Please Understand That We Understand. I Just Hate Giving Money Or Anything To Organizations That Piss The Money Away On Administration Costs. 100% Should Go To Those In Need. Not Some Ceo Living In Beverly Hills. I Think These Grass Roots Ideals Are The Way To Go. I Regularly Give Donations To The Make A Wish Foundation But I Dig Down To The Real People That Need The Assistance. I Won`t Send Anything To Those Commercials On Tv. If You Need Help, Just Ask. I`ll Be There, I Promise. Dan


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I totally know what you're saying, that's why I give to organizations like the Mennonite Central Committee, They are ALL Volunteers, supported by the Mennonite Church. 100% goes to the people in need. all operating expenses are specific donated and there are no paid CEO's. I also give food to the Local Food Bank of which I have had the pleasure of Volunteering for. The fact that I give food means it doesn't get bartered away. I carry fruit and juice boxes to give to those on the street who ask for help because that way I know they get something they can't take to the liquor store on cornerstore to pick up cigarettes. This also shows me who is honestly needing the help, as I find a lot of young people tell me to take a hike. We have a large problem of Panhandlers on our streets here and the majority of them don't have a real need, rather they just want a hand out. Our local missions also have a program where you buy a "Key" and it's good for a meal, shower, change of clothes and a bed for the night which can be given to those on the street. I agree, most "charities" are run to make money for the CEO's just as much as they "help" people in need. I don't offer my money blindly either, seeing as I don't have any to "throw" away. JMHO !


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I totally know what you're saying, that's why I give to organizations like the Mennonite Central Committee, They are ALL Volunteers, supported by the Mennonite Church. 100% goes to the people in need. all operating expenses are specific donated and there are no paid CEO's. I also give food to the Local Food Bank of which I have had the pleasure of Volunteering for. The fact that I give food means it doesn't get bartered away. I carry fruit and juice boxes to give to those on the street who ask for help because that way I know they get something they can't take to the liquor store on cornerstore to pick up cigarettes. This also shows me who is honestly needing the help, as I find a lot of young people tell me to take a hike. We have a large problem of Panhandlers on our streets here and the majority of them don't have a real need, rather they just want a hand out. Our local missions also have a program where you buy a "Key" and it's good for a meal, shower, change of clothes and a bed for the night which can be given to those on the street. I agree, most "charities" are run to make money for the CEO's just as much as they "help" people in need. I don't offer my money blindly either, seeing as I don't have any to "throw" away. JMHO !


hi Plymouth 71 :wave:

hope U don't think i'm pick'n on U w/ i "Bump" U'r quotes....
THEY are VALID Questions on the "WHO", "WHAT" & Where's of what we are ALL trying 2 do here...
i've seen so many 'Scams" being run under the guyes (SP??) of being 4 a "Charity", that it makes me sick....

that's why we have quite a few of our fellow HT Sloters running this...
100% accountability for every penny that was donated, either in cash OR proceeds from the generous gifts 4 auctioning & canned food donations...

"IF" u want 2 Help us... we need "Finders" 2 locate our folks in need 
don't want 2 miss ANYONE in need out on HT :thumbsup:

thanks MUCH from ALL of us :wave:
Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry Guys. My Irish Blood Got The Best Of Me.


----------



## swflyboy (Jun 11, 2009)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Bubba, Partspig, Larry, Mittens. I Want To Thank You For Your Efforts. I Am So Terribly Dissappointed In The Way This Has Gone. Only 6 Contributors Out Of 1000 Viewers Is A Goddamn Shame. This Has Shattered My Respect For The American People. I Can No Longer Stand To Be A Part Of It. My Heart Hurts. I Will Be Relinquishing My Lifetime Membership In Hobby Talk And Will Become The Self Centered Prick That Most Other Hobby Talkers Seem To Be. I Will Put Up One More Post On The Swap And Sell Forum Tomorrow Night If I Am Allowed And You Will Never Hear From Me Again. Dan


Now dude, calm down, all right? No need to get mad. 1000 viewers could even mean 10 viewers visiting 100 times. Charity auctions are a month away, and this thread has only been up for a short time anyway, what did u expect. Calm down man, calm down...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

For the record...

HT via HOHT has done a huge amounts of charity work over the years; all of it organized, administrated, and donated by a selfless membership who busted ass and churned it out for a good cause, fellowship, and the sheer joy of it. You're unwittingly shaming a membership who has a stellar record.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Dan... have you considered that many of those people don't have money to give, or themselves are in need? I got involved in slot cars at I time I was dealing with Cancer, it was a way to spend time with my son and try to forget my problems. These last couple years have been hard on a lot of folks fianancially, you can't paint everyone with the same brush stroke. People give in different ways. I check this site 10-15 times a day, and that thread at least 6-7 times a day. Don't be discouraged, You're doing your part, you can't let other people bring you down. Keep fighting the good fight, do not be discouraged! I enjoy your perspective on this board, and your passion for your hobby and your country, I for one would feel a loss if you were not on this board. I would still be looking for a green dumptruck for my son if you hadn't responded to my post. When he gets that truck after Christmas, His eyes will light up like a freaking Christmas tree!


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m Sorry I Wrote That. I Am A Quick Tempered Irishman And Sometimes My Donald Duck Mouth Is Bigger Than My Mickey Mouse Butt.


----------



## riggenracer (Jul 3, 2008)

"Sometimes My Donald Duck Mouth Is Bigger Than My Mickey Mouse Butt."

Nice way to say your Crocodile mouth is bigger than you Humming Bird @ss. :thumbsup: Don't worry Dan, we still love ya'


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> I`m Sorry I Wrote That. I Am A Quick Tempered Irishman And Sometimes My Donald Duck Mouth Is Bigger Than My Mickey Mouse Butt.


U personally have done ALLOT 2 get this off the ground Dan.....
CAN'T afford 2 loose u'r spirit for making this a reality NOW :thumbsup:

PLEASE stay with us ALL, @ least 2 it's end....
U DON'T realize how MANY of these folfs w/ b having a "BRIGHTER"..
or even MORE-Acurately "A", "Christmas", just because of U ;-)

so, B a "GOOD" Boy,...or "Hanuka-Harry" won't happen...OIYE!!!!:tongue:


the "Rabbid-Rabbi",

Bubba 123 :freak:

ps; couldn't have pulled this off w/ out U...


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I`m Cool. Just A Bit Dissappointed So Far.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I Have Considered There Are Some That Have Nothing To Give And Might Could Use A Hand. They Should Contact One Of The 4 Muskateers That Started This And Ask For Help. We`ll Do Something. Eating Is A Neccessity. Nobody In America Should Go Hungry. Not While I`m Alive Anyway. As A Kid We Were So Poor That I Went To Bed Hungry More Than Once. If We Didn`t Shoot It, Pick It, Or Catch It There Was Nothing To Eat. This Might Be Why I`m Such A Character Today.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

*match box and hot wheel cars*

i have about 25 or 30 new cars i can give, they are all new in there packages,please let me know where to send them


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

THANK YOU SIR. HERE IS AN ADDRESS.
JoAnn at Park Lane Hobbies
1080 Joliet Rd.
Dyer, IN 46311
MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS. DAN


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

If you want to contribute items to for us to sell, to help raise cash for this effort, please send them to me, - The Partspig, 32 Del Court West, Lockport, NY, 14094. I am the guy that is handling that end of this group effort. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by sjracer 
I don't see why you'd get upset Goodwrench. Alot of people are hurting just staying above water. I feel it is a good idea but as I read the thread I don't believe I saw where it was endorsed by Hankster or the administration or where it was even sought, perhaps I read to fast and missed something. People have the right to be skeptical. I'm glad you know a family that will be recieving the presents and hopefully the fullness that you fill in your heart will make you reconsider such a harsh action as it seems you may be anticipating. 

hi,
this was PM'd 2 Hankster by several of the folks involved on this Brighter Christmas Fund raiser.....
so far, no reply...

HOWEVER, Hank has not given this a "THUMBS-DOWN" Either..... :thumbsup:

maybe he just wants to see, if WE can Work on this Together as a "TEAM"...

so far, we've got the BEST Pit-Crew from the H/T Slot Car Forum....
:thumbsup:

ALWAYS looking 4 Extra-Hands & Heads, to pull this off..... :thumbsup:

NOT Everyone CAN Donate, we ALL realize this....... :freak:

BUT, "IF" you can HELP US, "FIND" families/persons in NEED....
THAT is a "BIG" part of this effort as well.. 

so 1 way or another, EVERYONE can HELP :thumbsup:

Best Wishes of this Holiday-Season 2 ALL!! :wave:

(OIYE!!.... now U know WHY they call me a "Rabbid-Rabbi".. Shalom!! :wave: )

Bubba 123


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hankster. We Could Use A Hand Here. Is It Too Much To Get A Thumbs Up? I Have Just Recently Joined The Forum And Gave My Full Support As A Life Time Member. Come Back.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> If you want to contribute items to for us to sell, to help raise cash for this effort, please send them to me, - The Partspig, 32 Del Court West, Lockport, NY, 14094. I am the guy that is handling that end of this group effort. Thank you very much.


bump..

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> THANK YOU SIR. HERE IS AN ADDRESS.
> JoAnn at Park Lane Hobbies
> 1080 Joliet Rd.
> Dyer, IN 46311
> MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS. DAN


bump..
Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

jtslot said:


> i have about 25 or 30 new cars i can give, they are all new in there packages,please let me know where to send them


WOW!! :freak:
thanks JT !!!:wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

according to concensus, it is apparently my fault that this fine person has decided to dissassociate himself from this forum as I can see a blaring red banner surrounding his name. 

I do, duely, apologize and humbly request that he reconsider and be reinstated to his normal posting status. I do recognize the help he was attempting to provide to those who are less fortunate in these dismal times and I am truly sorry if I took the opportunity from him to continue his charitable campaign. if someone can tell me how, I would gladly refund whatever membership fee he paid to be an honored member here and still request that he return to posting in good status.

anyone who can, please relay this message and let me know how to make ammends.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> If you want to contribute items to for us to sell, to help raise cash for this effort, please send them to me, - The Partspig, 32 Del Court West, Lockport, NY, 14094. I am the guy that is handling that end of this group effort. Thank you very much.


Bump.. :wave:
Bubba 123


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
I would like to thank everyone who has helped either behind the scenes or donated to our Xmas fund. It would not have happened without you guys & gals! Your the BEST!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Larry aka;Lype Motorsport


----------

